# Diesel exhaust fluid?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Haven't ever noticed this until today, looked like an extra fill neck on a diesel truck, stickers around it said "Diesel Exhaust Fluid"


What on earth, is that?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

That is injected in with the exhaust to take out the smoke and much of the smell. You need to keep that up otherwise I think there is an issue with the cat.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

well what the crap is next?

take the grease out of pizza?

The cheese off of burgers?

The Bacon, out of Bacon!?!?!?!!?!?!

The cold out of ice cream!?!?!?!?!?!?!

I mean...... what's the point? lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> well what the crap is next?
> 
> take the grease out of pizza?
> 
> ...




LOL...as long as they leave the cold in the beer...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They'll take that next........... just watch... lol


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Haha most of the new programmers will over ride that and a turbo back exhaust and your good as gold.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

A vid on YouTube explains the DPF. Get rid of them and you prolong the life of the engine. Absolute bs is what it is. The DEF or diesel exhaust fluid is expensive and smells worse than diesel fumes. If I'm not mistaken it has horse **** or cow **** in it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

We have a sprinter van at work that has that. They set up that it will shut the vehicle down if you don't keep enough fluid in the tank.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

A rid'n buddy has it on his and makes no smell or smoke.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

The fluid itself smells somethin severe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Its urea and water. It has a shelf life and if you accidentally pour it on anything, it will crystalize and produce a film. It comes off easy though. Accidentally pour it into the fuel tank and if can be extremely expensive. 

DEF gets sprayed into the exhaust to reduce NOx emissions and clean the exhaust filters (catalytic convertors). The previous system to this sprayed diesel instead so they had worse fuel economy. They also used more EGR, which makes for a dirtier engine. This system with DEF is better than the older one.

Supposedly for every 50 gallons of fuel you run through the truck you will use 1 gallon of DEF. The fluid is cheap if you buy at truck stops of the 2.5 gallon containers at some places. I think the 2.5 gallons I bought last was ~$12. I paid $2.79/gal at a truck stop. 

If you run out or get very low the truck (Rams anyway) will go into a "limp mode" type deal where you have to drive very slow.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

thats crazy how that system works. and the stealership gets your money if it goes into limp mode i assume. some of our newer fire trucks have a RE-GEN system .When the re-gen light comes on, because these trucks arent run for long uninterupted highway stints for burn off, you have to do it at the station. meaning you set the air brake and let it scream in park for 30-45 minutes. anything within a 8ft radius of the exauhst will incinerate. the trucks sound like they are going to take off at any minute. thing is, its suposed to be better for the eviroment somehow, but each burn off eats about a quarter tank of fuel. so techniclly, you are hurting the enviroment more, because you have to buy more fuel. classic gov regs and follow the money trail stuff i guess.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

Kind of off subject but I work at a Chevy dealer and we had an enterprise '14 DMAX come in that the renter put gasoline into. Had a little over quarter tank of gas in it. They drove it in because "it is making funny noises and has low power"... Luckily for them we drained all the fuel, replaced the fuel filter, changed the oil and added diesel and it runs like a top. 

But back on subject I would never own a diesel that had so many emissions regulators on it. Better for the truck to take it all out. Doesn't pollute much more than it does with all the regulators on them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

The new DEF systems get pretty good fuel economy. My truck has ~4700 miles on it. The tanks that I have actually not towed my toy hauler I get 18-19mpg. That is usually at least 75 miles towing my 1K on a 16' trailer. Towing my toy hauler I get 9-10. Doesnt matter if its empty (8500lbs) or full (nearly 12k). Its a big sail.

The regens like wideawakejake are talking about dont really happen like that on everything. Usually its if the engine hasnt been worked hard to get hot enough to clean the filters during normal driving....I havent had that problem lol


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

just so you guys know. Just because you have the new DEF (diesel exhaust fluid) system does not mean you don't have the DPF (diesel particulate filter) system still. The DEF system is an add on before the DPF system, which is why the trucks are getting better mileage because the regeneration on the DPF system is happening less often.


----------

